

Ask PG: We are applying to YC for winter 2011, are we late? - skbohra123

Only thing that is keeping us from applying is, we are working on the prototype to show you off. Are we late? Most probably we will submit our application by tomorrow. What are the advantages that we have missed ? And what better we can do to increase our chances ? Thanks.
======
pg
Of course not. The deadline isn't till Oct 19. Half the applicants don't even
submit their applications till the last 2 days.

~~~
skbohra123
Thanks! This is a relief.

------
cperciva
Given that the Winter 2010 YC funding cycle ended 7 months ago: Yes, you're
too late.

But if you meant the Winter _2011_ cycle: The deadline is October 19th; so no,
you're not late yet.

~~~
skbohra123
oops, made a disaster. Thanks for correcting me.

